# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Avoiding mountains

## turtlelwe

I'm going to be pulling a trailer from WI to FL and I want to avoid the most/steepest hills or mountains.  Can I get this customization here?

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

...the route that both Michael and I came up with for someone seeking a similar route from Florida to Wisconsin and just follow it in reverse!

AZBuck

----------

